# PA hunting on sundays what is your take?



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Let em hunt.

That law goes back to puritan days.

I'm a go-to-church guy. I find my Sundays in the field just another way to connect with the creator of the universe.

Let em hunt.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm a Christian and I say let'em hunt. Guess that's the libertarian part of me .:thumbs_up


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

let 'em hunt. and while they're at it, talk Virginia into it too!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

I'm all for it!


----------

